# Meet Fenna



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

[/URL [URL=http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/juliemalinois/media/wildlife/dogs/IMAG2589.jpg.html]


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

[/URL [URL=http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/juliemalinois/media/wildlife/dogs/IMAG2602.jpg.html]


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is the newest addition to the team. If she turns out, will likely do HRD and trailing if she can master both.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. If I were going to do dual purpose that is the combo I would choose. Only reason I don't do trailing is me. Cut little demon dog (well, both, but the one with fur


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

cute pup. One thing I love about the Mal is the black face mask. It makes them a very handsome dog.

Don't see any reason why you can't do trailing and HRD. I find the two dove-tail together nicely.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Cute little hellion on four legs!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol I definitely have my hands full with the puppy and a 1 yr old baby!


----------

